# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Другие новости  >  77-летний пенсионер получил срок за использование контрафактного ПО

## HATTIFNATTOR

Чкаловский районный суд Екатеринбурга вынес приговор 77-летнему пенсионеру за использование контрафактного компьютерного обеспечения. За нарушение авторских прав мужчина получил полгода лишения свободы условно с таким же испытательным сроком. 

Как сообщили «Новому Региону» в пресс-службе Свердловского областного суда, в период до 12 июля 2005 года подсудимый – и.о. главного инженера ООО «УЦМ» – купил у неустановленного следствием лица графические редакторы «Аdobe Photoshopоp», «AutoDesk» и «AutoCAD», которые позже установил на нескольких рабочих компьютерах. В ходе проверки предприятия сотрудники отдела «К» ГУВД Свердловской области выяснили, что программы являются контрафактными. По факту было возбуждено уголовное дело по ч. 2 и 3 ст. 146 УК РФ («Нарушение авторских и смежных прав»). Общая стоимость лицензионных копий графических редакторов составляет более 200 тысяч рублей. Свою вину подсудимый признал полностью. По ходатайству подсудимого рассмотрение дела проводилось в порядке особого судопроизводства, т.е. без допроса свидетелей. Такая мера позволяет подсудимому в самом худшем случае получить не более трех четвертей от максимального наказания, предусмотренного санкцией статьи. При назначении наказания суд принял во внимание возраст подсудимого, его раскаяние, наличие у него правительственных наград, а также то, что преступление было совершено им впервые. 

Кроме условного наказания, пенсионеру был назначен штраф в размере 2,5 тысячи рублей. Также осужденный должен ежемесячно являться для отметки в уголовно-исполнительную инспекцию и не менять место жительства без уведомления инспектора. Приговор вступит в законную силу через 10 дней, если не будет обжалован сторонами.

www.nr2.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## ВодкуГлыть

Паранойя какая-то, а не борьба с пиратством.

----------


## taloran

Они  там   совсем  с   ума  посходили.
 На  Западе  пиратства  хватает ( хотя  смотря  что  туда  отнести),а  в  России  и  подавно...

----------


## ScratchyClaws

Обратите внимание, охота идет на людей в какой-то степени беззащитных... 
попробовали бы они так напасть на какого-нить известного бизнесмена (не уверенна что все они лицензию пользуют)

----------


## Xen

Были наезды и на бизнесменов, причем, успешные (выигрывали дела в суде).

----------


## Jolly Rojer

> Были наезды и на бизнесменов, причем, успешные (выигрывали дела в суде).


Согласен...были и пусть ими же и занимаются благо могут себе это позволить да жлобят!! А вообще не мешалобы все эти проверяюще карающие органы сами проверить на наличие лицензионного софта.... ох бы мля они сами попали....!!! Однозначно...! Сам неоднократно видел нелицензионное ПО на машинах в МВД и других органах....все перечислять нет смысла ! Ну чтож давайте и на больницы в суд подадим! Закроем их все нафиг и пусть народ мрет...! Имхо бредятина какаято! Можно смело сказать что 90 процентов России имеющие комп имеют нелегальное ПО! А вместо того чтоб развязывать борьбу с пиратством надо обязывать изготовителей софта в частности мелкомягких и другие корпорации делать цены исходя из способности населенья данной страны покупать этот софт! В противном случаее отказывать в поддержке данным корпорациям. Вот тогда и цены значительно упадут... а пока видим лишь показательные суды с которых толку реального нет! ИМХО.

----------


## Палыч

Полностью согласен с Jolly Rojer!
В Интернете пробегала информация, что один из друзей осуждённого учителя подал в суд заявление на прокуратуру, которая выдвигала обвинение против учителя. И суть этого заявления -- как раз использование прокуратурой нелицензионого ПО.
Вот жаль не могу привести ссылку-первоисточник.

Вроде бы в Microsoft собираются умнейшие люди со всего Света. Но  где были мозги у их маркетологов, когда они просчитывали цены для России -- совершенно непонятно... 

Анекдот в тему. Старый, ещё с советских времён.
Идёт женщина по рынку, курицу выбирает. У всех торговцев курицы по пять рублей. А в конце рынка стоит мужик и у него куры по сто рублей.
Женщина подходит к мужику и потихоньку ему говорит:
-- Мужик, ты чего? У всех куры по пять, а у тебя по сто. Ты же не продашь ничего.
А мужик отвечает:
-- Да я в курсе. Но, понимаешь, очень деньги нужны! 

Вот и Microsoft занял такую же нелепую позицию, как этот мужик с курицами по сто рублей.

----------


## ScratchyClaws

Возник вопрос, что нужно купить лицензионный МС офис на работу...
открыли microsoft.com и оттуда список магазинов в Москве... 
*во всех* магазинах нам предложили вариант покупки отдельных лицензий и диска, из тех что ставятся на компьютер перед продажей (ну... не помню я как оно называется).... о том, что данный вариант не совсем легальный никто не говорил...
так с чем, говорите, бороться надо?

----------

